# Fan Speed, and a couple of other things



## Black Panther (Mar 26, 2008)

I find ATITool perfect for overclocking and to monitor the temperatures but I have 3 difficulties:

1)  My ATITool doesn't show up my fan speed % as you can see in the picture below. Is there anything I can do?







2)  Kindly tell me if I'm getting the entire interface of the program. I think I noticed screenshots which had more tabs 

3)  I've been experimenting with the program and can't find out how to use the fan controller. (Perhaps I don't have it since fan speed isn't read?) I want to try ATITool fan controller since Rivatuner's mucked up big time on me recently....

Thank you all and a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to W1zzard for creating it!


----------

